# In a bit of a pickle - what to do next?



## xspiralx (4 July 2013)

Hi all, hoping for some advice - preferably without people telling me I've been stupid - I feel pretty dumb already!

On Tuesday I bought a saddle from a girl who contacted me via a wanted advert on Preloved. Paid Tuesday evening (via bank transfer, she said she did not have Paypal), she said she would send by courier first thing on Wednesday and would send me tracking number etc in the morning.

At lunch time Weds she confirmed it was on its way and would be delivered same day. I texted her again Weds eve when it hadn't arrived, and she replied and said it would be delivered by midday today. Nothing all day today - I've sent several messages and called twice with no reply. She never did give me a tracking number!

Now thinking she has no intention of sending the saddle - any suggestions for what to do next? 

I've got her name, number, bank details, email - and have found her on Facebook so know her location too, and also have facebook details of her parents. I've been very nice so far - but what next? Try to scare her with threats of police/legal action? Threaten to name and shame her online, to her school etc? Contact her parents? Be patient a bit longer? Or something else?


Any helpful suggestions appreciated - I can't really afford to lose the money, but am aware I am in a very vulnerable position 

thanks!


----------



## KVH (4 July 2013)

Whereabouts in the country are you?


----------



## xspiralx (4 July 2013)

Surrey - I think the person I bought it from is up in Manchester though.


----------



## DabDab (4 July 2013)

This is really similar to a story that was on here a few days ago - I'll see if I can find the thread, it might be the same scammer


----------



## Amymay (4 July 2013)

Sp3ak to your bank. They may be able to do a reversal.


----------



## vieshot (4 July 2013)

No point speaking to your bank. Reversals on faster payments do not exist. They will not take it forward as is a civil dispute.


----------



## allowayhorses (4 July 2013)

Yes speak to your bank and do an indemnity claim, they can get the money back from who you sent it to. I sold a saddle from my preloved ad and was paid by bank transfer, but I shipped it from post office with a tracking number and it arrived safely with buyer so there are genuine people out there, just bad luck you may have been conned :-( definitely do an indemnity claim though.


----------



## vieshot (4 July 2013)

allowayhorses said:



			Yes speak to your bank and do an indemnity claim, they can get the money back from who you sent it to. I sold a saddle from my preloved ad and was paid by bank transfer, but I shipped it from post office with a tracking number and it arrived safely with buyer so there are genuine people out there, just bad luck you may have been conned :-( definitely do an indemnity claim though.
		
Click to expand...

You do an indemnity on a direct debit. you can't raise an indemnity on a faster payment transfer.


----------



## Caramac71 (4 July 2013)

I will PM you as I think this is the same person that has been mentioned this week on a Facebook page and I know there are a group of people try into get together to get this delt with by police.


----------



## DabDab (4 July 2013)

Can't find the thread, sorry. From what I can remember another poster went through basically the same thing and couldn't get the money back through the bank, but did manage to get the girl/woman's parents to refund the money when she contacted them and told them what had gone on... I'll have another search for the thread, perhaps someone else can remember it.


----------



## xspiralx (4 July 2013)

Thanks everyone - looks like it is the same person 

Have contacted her parents, and will speak to the bank tomorrow.

Gutted.


----------



## Always-Riding (4 July 2013)

Im hoping it isn't the same girl that scammed me a few months back... and to a lot of other people. Her first name is Sophie? If it is, there is a fb group and has details of the police ref number to report it to.

Cross fingers you get your money back


----------



## xspiralx (4 July 2013)

First name is Poppy.

Sounds very similar though - did you have any luck getting your money back?


----------



## Billabongchick (5 July 2013)

I was scammed by Sophie; did get money back but only by putting the wind up her and I was in contact with others she had ripped off too. If it's the same person possibly using a different name let me know as I have all details on her and she is already known to police.


----------



## xspiralx (5 July 2013)

I think it's a different person - after a bit of digging she is very well known in Kent (not Manchester as I thought) for doing this to people.

Have reported to police etc, but Bank will not do anything about the money - so doubt there is anything I can do to be honest.

Unless anyone has any bright ideas? She seems utterly shameless.


----------



## SpottedCat (5 July 2013)

Start a small claims court action against her and also insist the police treat it as fraud or theft. Then contact every single person you can find who is associated with her and make sure they know what she has done - parents, work, anyone. A friend had this with another girl who scams all the time and got her money back from them by making sure they knew she would not give up and would hound them continually.


----------



## Billabongchick (5 July 2013)

xspiralx said:



			I think it's a different person - after a bit of digging she is very well known in Kent (not Manchester as I thought) for doing this to people.(
		
Click to expand...

So you think it is Sophie from Ashtead in Kent? If so I got my money back by saying I was going to turn up on her doorstep and texted her the home address I had for her which was obviously correct. I also found out her yard, registration of horsebox she goes out showing in (competing presumably funded by us lot), her Dad's business address and more. I also sent text after text after text to the point that it must have got very annoying and gave her the idea that I wasn't just going to let the matter lie. Eventually she texted me back pretending to be her mum (later found out she has 2 or more phones) and apologised and refunded. I tried to report to police but everyone dealing with it was on annual leave and as I then got my refund I didn't report it but would be happy to add my case/statement to the numerous others as she deserves to be banged up. There must be countless people who are not as stubborn as I am who have just given up.


----------



## KVH (5 July 2013)

I have PM'd you OP.


----------



## leflynn (5 July 2013)

Hell, this is on one of the fb saddles pages:

RE: POPPY VALENTINE EASTWOOD. EVERYONE THAT HAS HAD THE MISFORTUNE OF LOSING MONEY TO THIS PERSON MUST CONTACT THE FRAUD ACTION LINE ON 0300 123 2040. THE POLICE WILL BUILD A CASE SO I CAN'T STRESS ENOUGH HOW IMPORTANT THIS IS - PLEASE RELAY THIS POST TO EVERYONE YOU KNOW THAT HAS BEEN SCAMMED BY HER. THANK YOU-


----------



## kathm44 (5 July 2013)

Hi - Poppy from Kent caught me and others re a wanted add on Preloved - we have started a Facebook page.  And if you could PM me her details especially address I would like to try and get my money back as police don't seem interested.


----------



## elijahasgal (5 July 2013)

If she has "posted" the saddle with a tracking number and it hasnt arrived, her contract of delivery is with the post office. That means that it is up to her to claim from them, if you contact her and she tries to pull that stunt x


----------



## kathm44 (5 July 2013)

Hi - I have been scammed by this person - any chance you could let me have her addr?  I have found one Poppy Eastwood but seems to be near Broadstairs - is that the one?  Its a lot of money and as the police aren't interested I would like to take it further

Thanks  Katherine


----------



## Billabongchick (5 July 2013)

Am a bit confused; are there 2 people trying the same scam or is Sophie now using the pseudonym Poppy? I only have details for Sophie.


----------



## xspiralx (5 July 2013)

The person I was scammed by is Poppy Eastwood.

Her twitter acc is https://twitter.com/poppyvalentinex

Her address (as I have been given) is 123 louilbonds avenue, Orpington
Bromley

She seems to have deleted her Facebook by all accounts so can't find out much more about her, but if anyone else has details please let me know.


----------



## TGM (5 July 2013)

I think that is probably meant to be Lovibonds Avenue (I used to live in the area).  Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Caramac71 (5 July 2013)

Billabongchick said:



			Am a bit confused; are there 2 people trying the same scam or is Sophie now using the pseudonym Poppy? I only have details for Sophie.
		
Click to expand...

Same scam, two different people (unconnected I think!)


----------



## JFTDWS (5 July 2013)

Oh that sucks.  I hope you get it sorted.  These people are beyond the pale


----------



## chazza44 (5 July 2013)

So sorry to her this has happened. There are some properly scabby heartless people out there. 

Make a massive fuss - I had a fraud incident on my phone account and it took 8 weeks to sort it out/make people listen. I had to email the managing director of EE to sort it. Moral of the story - make a MASSIVE fuss about it. Do not settle until you have your money back.  This could mean if they catch this person it may stop it from happening to someone else.

Good luck. Hope it gets sorted. These people are vile.


----------



## Scarlett (5 July 2013)

xspiralx said:



			The person I was scammed by is Poppy Eastwood.

Her twitter acc is https://twitter.com/poppyvalentinex

Her address (as I have been given) is 123 louilbonds avenue, Orpington
Bromley

She seems to have deleted her Facebook by all accounts so can't find out much more about her, but if anyone else has details please let me know.
		
Click to expand...



Roadtrip  I'll happily go chap her front door.....


----------



## Luci07 (5 July 2013)

She comes and goes off Facebook as people confront her. Please band together to report her on the number shown. Please do NOT make this thread threatening or do anything which will make HHO pull it...this person has done this countless times, is still doing it and getting away with theft. Have a look at Kent Equestrian on FB if you want to get in touch with some of her other victims.


----------



## Tangaroo (5 July 2013)

Well i know its not the right way of going about things but if she did that to me and i had her address i would be straight round to her front door and  either be getting said saddle, (which prob doesnt exist) or my money back.
My OH would be coming with me and she would be sorry she ever came across me!!!!


----------



## xspiralx (6 July 2013)

Interesting update - Sophie Blanchett has appeared claiming that it was actually Poppy who was scamming people previously but using her name to do it.

There's a group here for anyone who wants to stay updated on what's going on - she has made thousands in the last week alone, so please everyone stay vigilant and share this to all horsey contacts - I wouldn't want anyone else to get caught out.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/139139476291859/


----------



## Billabongchick (6 July 2013)

I don't believe it personally. I was given different bank account number to the one stated on the Poppy discussion.


----------



## honetpot (6 September 2013)

Apparently this scam continues,
http://horsegossip.proboards.com/thread/171548/poppy-eastwood-kirsty-valentine-warning

Everyone who has been a victim needs to contact the investigating officer - Richard Coulson at Kent CID, his email is richard.coulson@met.pnn.police.uk


Read more: http://horsegossip.proboards.com/th...kirsty-valentine-warning?page=3#ixzz2e3zHwWzf


----------



## smellsofhorse (6 September 2013)

Can you ask the bank to put money back in to your account?

I keep asking, being nice but firm.
She is probably just unorganised.


----------



## Billabongchick (6 September 2013)

smellsofhorse said:



			She is probably just unorganised.
		
Click to expand...

It's nothing to do with disorganisation; it's theft pure and simple as she is obtaining money by deception. The banks will not refund as you have sent the money in good will. It is very confused as to whether Poppy and Sophie are one and the same or not. Either way I can't believe the police are not taking more interest especially in the Poppy girl who it seems is doing this several times a week for various large amounts judging by the amount of victims posting on various forums and pages. It has certainly made me very wary of buying anything online not through eBay or shops now.


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (6 September 2013)

Hi, I found this whilst looking Poppy Eastwood up, thought you lot might find it interesting reading:


Where to start?

Perhaps with an amusing but true story. A few years ago a customer who had bought a horsebox from me had it stolen. When the insurance had paid out she came to me for another box. A few weeks later my son went to look at a box that was advertised for sale on one of the equestrian web sites. This seller had several horseboxes for sale, the one my son looked at was without doubt the stolen box with a change of registration and chassis plate. The seller was charming, well spoken and dressed impeccably for the hunting field, he was also a giant of a man so I instructed my son to make a polite but quick get away. My son said later that nothing in this man's demeanour or in the location of the vehicle would have alerted him to the fact it was a stolen horsebox, it was actually some very distinctive work done by my husband pre sale that gave the game away. My son had an old school friend staying with him, a Welsh Rugby player, who went along for the ride. When I told my son , by phone, not to make waves but make a quick exit there were no arguments he said the seller made his welsh rugby player look like a midget!

I immediately informed all concerned including the local police and horsewatch. None responded but three weeks later the insurance company contacted me to ask the whereabouts of the box but by then it was sold and the evidence lost. Two years later it resurfaced again for sale and again was sold. I suppose the only losers in this were the insurers because at least the unwitting new owners of the stolen box got themselves some horse transport unlike the victims of the current day scams described below. Horsebox crime has become more sophisticated there is no longer any need to dirty your hands and go to the physical effort of stealing a box, changing its identity and have the hassle of selling. No you can now sit on a yacht in the med with a drink in one hand and lap top in the other and make piles of money.........

Well by now most people if they are half awake must be aware that horsebox photos and descriptions are being lifted from bono fide web sites and being offered at half price or less on a variety of equestrian web sites and of course on ebay. The advertiser gives phone numbers  that are always unobtainable , the locations are varied and the only point of contact is email. The story varies little; working on an oil rig in the north sea, going through a divorce, horsebox is in Inverness but don't worry I have found a safe way for you to transfer payment which will protect your money and I will deliver. More recently they must have grown a tad bored with this (I know I have) after all oil rigs, divorces and horseboxes stuck in outer Mongolia aren't very glamorous and perhaps don't put the victim in the right buying frame of mind,so recently to add some spice, a french connection has been added.They  are now happily married living in wedded bliss in the french countryside having sold their farm in this country (and no doubt given up the oil rig grind) and need to sell the box and would bring it back to this country and deliver on receipt of funds. It had to be done this way because,oh dear , someone had wasted them an expensive journey saying they would buy the box and when they delivered it this person did not have any money......they even sent me a very blurred impression of a passport to reassure me of their integrity.......And even though the market value is £23,000 they will let you have it for a mere £5,950 because at the end of the day they are philanthropists.

Well this is a major scam and judging by the number of phone calls I have received from people who have lost their money, a pretty lucrative one.

Now I come to the latest scam which is a little too close to home for comfort. Last night someone emailed to ask me if the Marlborough Hunter was still available. I replied that it had SOLD on the listing which in fact meant it had sold. He got back to me and said he was only asking as he had been offered this box (at half its value of course). He went back to the seller and challenged her to which she replied she had bought the box from me and was now selling it. I reaffirmed that this was definitely not the case. She had sent him the photos lifted off my web site which clearly show the reg no and it was just luck that he remembered having seen this box on this web site. His girl friend just could not believe this was a scam as the seller was so plausible and was all for transferring the money.She had already paid £400 up front for some tack which to date has not been delivered! She actually said to me that she could not believe it was a scam and if it was, the scammer "deserved an oscar". The name of the seller, who said she was from Kent and was selling up all things horsey as she was pregnant, was as imaginative as the tack and the horsebox.

She said she was "Poppy Eastwood" but I suppose she could be anyone. Primrose Southwood? Daisey Northwood? Rose Westwood? Take your pick. Actually I rather like "Easter Poppy". So Easter Poppy, as you obviously read my web site, give it up - you've been rumbled..........

Minor scams;

 I am currently aware of  horseboxes being described as built by reputable companies at the more expensive end of the price range when indeed they are of unknown pedigree, so if its important to you to know who built your box check out its provenance before parting with money!


----------



## Billabongchick (6 September 2013)

^ This makes for an interesting read. The Sophie girl had lifted a pic of a bridle from eBay when I had problems (I recognised the pic as had been watching the bridle on eBay and after I had paid her for 'her' one she contacted me about through my wanted advert I checked my eBay out of interest and realised it was the same bridle/photo and she had stolen the photo to email me).

I actually bought my horsebox unseen through ebay but they wanted collection so although I put a holding deposit down to show I was a serious buyer I wouldn't have parted with any more cash up front and also wouldn't have done the deal if they said they would deliver or wanted payment up front. They were lovely people and I'm chuffed to bits with the box but aware that many stories do not end up in this way. It is a shame for genuine sellers/buyers that issues like this are arising. I am still amazed that the police are not interested so it seems.


----------



## dianchi (6 September 2013)

How did OP get on in the end?


----------



## glamourpuss (6 September 2013)

The bank transfer scam has been doing the rounds for years. If you pay for anything using a direct bank account to back account transfer you cannot do a thing to get the money back sadly  

I posted about an EBay scam that I saw. It was for a block of stables. It caught my attention because I'd seen the stables for sale previously. 
I realised quite quickly it was a scam (Wanting payment into an EBay 'holding' bank account - there is no such thing!!)
The seller produced an EBay invoice that was frighteningly convincing with working links etc but I'd made a small deliberate spelling error on my name when I emailed him & this was on the invoice (but wouldn't have been had the invoice come from EBay) also there was no evidence of an invoice/sale in my EBay history.

This seller was convincing. The previous sale had fallen through at the last minute, he needed the stables gone ASAP because he had workers coming in on site to construct something else & he would be charged a penalty if the stables weren't gone & they couldn't start work. He was providing delivery to make sure the sale didn't fall through again etc etc. 

I only hope no-one fell for it  

TBH if you have contact details an address etc then I'm amazed the police aren't investigating this girl for theft. I reported the above incident even though I was t scammed & they took it very seriously! I was told there is a department dedicated to Internet fraud & scams!


----------



## glamourpuss (6 September 2013)

Yes, there is a department 

http://www.actionfraud.police.uk/


----------



## xspiralx (6 September 2013)

dianchi said:



			How did OP get on in the end?
		
Click to expand...

I got nowhere. Reported to Action Fraud, police etc, spoke to my bank, everything. 

Apparently a case is being put together against her but in the mean time she is still happily scamming people. Despicable really.


----------



## glamourpuss (6 September 2013)

Oh Spiral I'm really sorry 
Any chance of opening a case in small claims court against her?


----------



## Marydoll (6 September 2013)

As far as im aware, fraud and theft are crimes are they not ?There is fraud involved here as well as theft of the money, on numerous occassions, if the police havent addressed the issue with her,why not, these are multiple crimes, involving many people, with her using the same scam ?
Mabe instead of chasing things around fb you should all write en masse to the police complaints dept about these ongoing crimes with an identified perpetrator who's being allowed to carry on because the police seem reluctant to do anything


----------



## asbo (16 September 2013)

Lots about her on horse gossip and a fb page all about what shes doing


----------



## Costypop (16 September 2013)

Any update?


----------



## Clippy (19 October 2013)

Costypop said:



			Any update?
		
Click to expand...

Just to bring this topic to the fore again, Poppy is still scamming people. She uses new names all the time, no point in listing them all as there are so many.

The members of the group on FB have been getting her accounts closed down but the banks are very slow to act and all the time, people are falling for this scam. It's only after the event when they've parted with their money and got nothing do they start to dig and realise how many others have lost money - anything from £100-£600 each. She's had literally tens of thousands out of this scam and is currently on Police bail


----------



## glamourpuss (19 October 2013)

Oh so the police have done something then? 
I can't believe she is still scamming though  
Has anyone been in touch with watchdog/rogue traders? This sounds right up their street


----------



## Caramac71 (19 October 2013)

I am shocked how little is being done about her. This has been going on for months and has been reported to police for months. Yet they allow it to continue? All the scams reported link to her, by way of phone number, account numbers etc. it seems she doesn't have to try hard to get the accounts set up in these different names. And she is clearly making £1000s of pounds each week! 

All that is happening is that scams are reported and accounts closed, but nothing to prevent her setting up another name and account number immediately and carrying on with it.

If she's out on bail and still doing it, surely she's breaching bail terms??? And if she's on bail, has she been charged in connection with this offence, or is it gro something different entirely?

I just can't believe this is being allowed to continue either so much evidence about her.

I really feel for anyone who has lost money to her.


----------



## Dry Rot (19 October 2013)

Find out who the chief constable is of your area and write him a private and personal letter and send it by recorded delivery, obviously keeping a copy for yourself. Ask for an acknowledgement within ten days and a full reply as soon as convenient.

Make it polite, factual, and unemotional. Stick strictly to the facts, preferably listing them in a bulleted or numbered list.

Mention The Police Act which states the duty of the police is to protect life and property.

If you don't get a response, send copy letters to your MP. If you have to write to your MP, use www.writetothem.com as a no reply is recorded and can effect how many votes they get!


----------



## Oliver12 (19 October 2013)

Dry Rot said:



			Find out who the chief constable is of your area and write him a private and personal letter and send it by recorded delivery, obviously keeping a copy for yourself. Ask for an acknowledgement within ten days and a full reply as soon as convenient.

Make it polite, factual, and unemotional. Stick strictly to the facts, preferably listing them in a bulleted or numbered list.

Mention The Police Act which states the duty of the police is to protect life and property.

If you don't get a response, send copy letters to your MP. If you have to write to your MP, use www.writetothem.com as a no reply is recorded and can effect how many votes they get!
		
Click to expand...

I agree with the above. I had a run-in with the police a few years ago involving fraud, theft and an incompetent police officer. I was absolutely livid with the lack of help and interest from the police and lodged a complaint with the IPCC. A few days later I had a visit from a very senior policeman and the matter was taken further.

What really makes me sick is that if a kid pinched some sweets from the local shop, there would be a fleet of squad cars turn up.


----------



## Billabongchick (19 October 2013)

A lovely older lady on my yard who is a non Facebook/forum user told me she had posted a wanted ad on NFED and smelt a rat when she was texted by someone who was unable to provide a photo of said wanted item. She asked me to look into it after my Sophie Blanchett escapades of a similar nature. And lo and behold when I checked the number against those on the Facebook page it was Poppy related. Can't believe she is still getting away with it and police are so slow in acting.


----------



## shona (5 February 2014)

Poppy east wood has been caught!!!! Please read the news shopper or google her name she appeared in court regarding i pads why is she not being prosecuted for all the other scams she has done??


----------



## Patterdale (5 February 2014)

http://www.newsshopper.co.uk/news/10985988.Orpington_girl_Poppy_Eastwood_in_court_for_fake_iPad_ads/

Bipolar and anxiety as mitigating circumstances my hoop! 
Why isn't she answering charges for all the saddle scams!?

For anyone worried about buying through Facebook - ALWAYS USE PAYPAL and remember to tick 'business transaction.' That way, you'll be covered.


----------



## Caramac71 (5 February 2014)

I think the police have seriously failed the people scammed for saddles etc. in the Facebook group there is over £12,000 taken from members of the group. Police have full details, they can link all the offences to the same bank accounts and personal information, I don't understand why she has only been charged with 2 ipad scams?


----------



## Billabongchick (5 February 2014)

Caramac71 said:



			I think the police have seriously failed the people scammed for saddles etc. in the Facebook group there is over £12,000 taken from members of the group. Police have full details, they can link all the offences to the same bank accounts and personal information, I don't understand why she has only been charged with 2 ipad scams?
		
Click to expand...

TOTALLY ridiculous. If you walked into a bank and stole that much then you would feel the full force of the law so what is the difference here? It makes me so angry.


----------



## Pigeon (5 February 2014)

She's probably blocked you, not deleted her facebook. I'm happy to do some facebook pestering (I have a couple of VERY scary friends) if you want a hand


----------



## elliefiz (5 February 2014)

Can I ask why no one has just shown up to this girls house? Her address is all over the internet. If it was my money I would be at her front door and not leaving til I got my money.


----------



## candyflosspot (24 July 2014)

apologies for bumping a very old thread but just wanted to say that Poppy Eastwood & her several million alter egos is still busy trying to scam people for money. 

I honestly dont know how she is still getting away with it...


----------



## Ladyinred (24 July 2014)

candyflosspot said:



			apologies for bumping a very old thread but just wanted to say that Poppy Eastwood & her several million alter egos is still busy trying to scam people for money. 

I honestly dont know how she is still getting away with it...
		
Click to expand...

She tried to scam a friend of mine last week. Friend, however, was aware who it was and spent an afternoon leading her up the garden path before telling her what she thought of her. She just doesn't stop  and the police seem to do nothing.


----------



## Billabongchick (24 July 2014)

Apparently she now has a paypal account as well which makes things even more tricky. I was just trying to bid on a saddle on eBay and although I only bid £7 less than buy it now price it said reserve not reached which seemed odd. Quite glad now as seller only has 4 feedbacks in total (all in the last month) and am now wondering if it is her as well. Has put me right off but how else do you find 2nd hand saddles if there is nothing on local sites that you can collect in person and no local saddlers are both good fitters and have decent stock? She must be killing the 2nd hand saddle market with people becoming so wary and I'm put off doing a Wanted ad in case I get targeted.


----------



## Auslander (24 July 2014)

She's been extremely active recently, changing her name and setting up new FB profiles on what seems like a daily basis. I don't think anything will stop the girl except prison. She was sentenced in Feb this year - sadly only community service, but it doesn't seem to have made a blind bit of difference to her activities

http://www.newsshopper.co.uk/news/1...r_Poppy_Eastwood_receives_community_sentence/


----------

